# Can anyone score this buck? 2nd Edition



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone wanna throw out some scores? Just for fun.

Note that his right G2 and G3 are broken in the last picture.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

176......I really don't know but that is what I would guess. Not really a good pic to get a good look. HUGE deer though. A opening day shooter for sure.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

All I know is I would have shot him the first day of season if he kept going through that area during daylight. Looks wide open though, did you have the camera on a fence post? If I had to guess I would say somewhere around 170.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am Grossing!

88 Inches on the Left
100 Inches on the right 
18 inch Spread!

= 206

Call me crazy! Thats my guess!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thats a giant 200" class deer, he's awesome! Need a new hunting partner! :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

After looking closer this is what I figured but I may be way off.

Left Right
G1-10 G1-10
G2-12 G2-12
G3-12 G3-9.5
G4-7 G4-8
Main-18 Main-18
Abnormal-4,3 Abnormal-4,7
C1-5.5 C1-5.5
C2-5  C2-5
C3-5 C3-5
C4-4 C4-5

Spread- 18

=192.5


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

At least 24 mains! Otherwise I was very similar to you!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

huntinND,

Yeah, the cameras are on a fence line. I have a blind made out of haybales just up the hill about 50 yards from the one camera. I was out there on the evening of the 31st and the 1st. As you can see I just missed him. :-?

I put him right around 170. The most impressive thing though is I don't think he's older than 4 1/2. I can only imagine what he would of been next year.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I think you are right about his age, his body and face make him look like a younger deer for carrying a rack like that. I bet he will gain some length in his main beams and a liitle mass on the same type of frame. If he isn't pushing 180" to 190" now, then you can bet he will be next year. You should look really hard for his sheds this spring so you can get an idea of what we are looking at. I think you would be surprised, those long tines with extra forks really add to the gross score. I bet you would have heard if anyone shot him during the rifle season.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

You said would have been, did somebody shoot him?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup, he's donezo. A local farmer got him opening weekend about 2 miles from where I got the pictures. Otherwise yes, I would have definitely been hell bent on finding his sheds this spring.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Yup, he's donezo. A local farmer got him opening weekend about 2 miles from where I got the pictures. Otherwise yes, I would have definitely been hell bent on finding his sheds this spring.


Well lets here the score!


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

im going to have to say 195ish by goin by wat my dads 182 looks like


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

175


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike,
I don't know what he scores. The guy that got him isn't really into that stuff. I doubt he's even familiar with scoring. I know he dressed out at 210 lbs though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Mike,
> I don't know what he scores. The guy that got him isn't really into that stuff. I doubt he's even familiar with scoring. I know he dressed out at 210 lbs though.


Ahh! I want to know! :lol:

He is a brute for sure? Did you get to see him in person on the ground?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah I did get to see him in person. But they had him hanging by the antlers so I couldn't get my hands on him.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Yeah I did get to see him in person. But they had him hanging by the antlers so I couldn't get my hands on him.


 :-?

I see what you mean about not really caring about him..... by the antlers... :roll:

You will have to talk him into scoring him!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Hamm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I did get to see him in person. But they had him hanging by the antlers so I couldn't get my hands on him.
> ...


Yeah, that kind of made me mad. He had rope marks around his neck where they dragged him. And he was tied up just under his burs. I'm guessing he's just going to mount the rack.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hamm said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Hamm said:
> ...


I know that you know this already, but it is kind of a shame! You would have loved a chance at that buck with your bow! Can't blame the guy for shooting it though! Like has been stated a million times the trophy is in the eyes of the be-holder! At least he had a couple weeks of spreading his genes!


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

who cares who got him it still is a nice deer. but it isnt no 200 class deer


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry he might be almost 200 but i dont think so but a great deer anyway i bet more in the 180s


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going with 168 inch tops. Pretty nice though.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

wow what a deer ...the pictures are excellent but they arent the best for judging a score...a head on picture would help...he has good mass and what seems like long tines and lots of them...its hard to tell about overall width and beam lengths...it takes a lot of antlers to gross 200 or better but this is definitely a booner for sure...nice pictures and way to go to the hunter who took him


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

> I'm going with 168 inch tops. Pretty nice though.


Sorry but this deer is alittle bigger than 168. Look at all those points!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--My guess is 178, I he just doesn't look like he's got the mass. If you don't have a super mass you'll never hit 190-200. I may be wrong, because sometimes it is hard to judge from a pic. Very curious to find out


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Brett, him being in Valvet doesn't help for judging that either ! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Sorry but this deer is alittle bigger than 168. Look at all those points!


I'm with Bretts, when it's finished drying down and in velvet to boot it will shrink alot. The g2's dont look over 8 inches.

I hope we find out someday. But very very nice indeed!!


----------

